
Bad error message on HN. “Stop spamming us. You're wasting your time.” - everyone
I tried to submit to HN a cool video that I came across...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;SKPYx4CEIlM<p>I got the above message. Not a very good error message, it is not telling me what is wrong with my submission, is it a duplicate? or what?  
I am obviously not spamming HN, just wanted to share something cool.
======
tlb
It was previously submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8546139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8546139)

However, that error message does seem wrong. Please report to
hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
everyone
done

------
benologist
Probably cause it's a shortened url that redirects.

